

Ask HN: Freelance sites for single scripts or small programs? - breathesalt

I'm looking for some <i>good</i> freelance sites that specialize in only gigs for single scripts or small programs. Anyone know of any--or currently making something like this?
======
rpicard
I think that's what <http://gun.io> is for.

~~~
breathesalt
gun.io gets linked on HN often, but I didn't know it was a service. Thanks for
the link, this was what I had in mind essentially.

~~~
rpicard
No problem.

